# Lowrance x125



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking to purchase a new locator to simply locate structure without breaking the bank. I saw this locator new for a clearance price below $250. Anyone happy with this unit. Yes, color would be great and so would GPS but this is for the trolling motor not the console so just want a 5" locator. Also looking at the Humminbird 570 for $199--had this on previous boat and it did a great job with structure. Comments based on experience would be great.

Thanks, David


----------

